# Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)



## kasimir (31. Mai 2008)

Hi 

Wollt ma hören ob schon wer nen paar äschen gesichtet hat geht ja langsam los bei den temperaturen |supergri 
Bin schon ganz heiss auf die viecher


----------



## Rosi (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Die Meeräschen sind da. Man sieht sie blos schlecht, weil es immer so windig und wellig ist. Weiß jemand ob es im Salzhaff auch Meeräschen gibt? Das Wasser wird dort ganz schnell warm, denn es ist flach. Grünzeug wächst schon reichlich.


----------



## xfishbonex (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

sie sind da mann sieht sie klar und #hdeudlich lg andre


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*



Rosi schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es im Salzhaff auch Meeräschen gibt?



eindeutiges *JA*


----------



## gallus (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Jo,WohlenbergerWiek am letzten WE.
Leider hab ich momentan keine Zeit nen Pflanzlichen 
Haken zu werfen,.
ALLEN ANDEREN MIT ZEIT UND DER NÖTIGEN AUSDAUER;
PETRI HEIL UND STRAMMES SEIL!!


----------



## Rosi (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Vor dem Boiensdorfer Werder sind auch welche gewesen. Ich muß noch etwas aufrüsten bevor das losgehen kann.

Moin Juletree, vergiß nicht hier zu lesen, das ist ja bei dir um die Ecke.#h


----------



## mullet64 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

War heute mal zum Kundschaften in Nienhagen gewesen (Technopark/steile Eisentreppe).
Leider kein einziges Zeichen von den Dicklippigen.
Die Bedingungen waren eigentlich recht gut. Naja, da ist wohl nocht etwas Strandlaufen angesagt, bis die erste am Haken hängt ...
Gruß
Mullet


----------



## Rosi (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Meine Tochter brachte aus Warnemünde feine Handyfotos mit. Von größeren Schwärmen und alle mindestens 55cm lang, auch größer. Die Meeräschen waren am Steg zwischen den anliegenden Booten im alten Strom und fast bis zur Westmole. Darf man da eigentlich angeln? So zwischen den Booten? Wem gehört der Steg? Eigentlich könnte man da ja einfach rauf und mal ne Brotfliege werfen, oder?


----------



## mariophh (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Nabend an alle,

Fänge gibt es keine zu berichten, dafür aber jede Menge Sichtungen. War gerade auf nem 2-wöchigen Boottörn auf Nord- und Ostsee unterwegs und habe fast in jedem Hafen Meeräschen gesehen. Angefangen in Cuxhaven, Helgoland usw. Die größten Schwärme und dicksten Fische habe ich dann in Großenbrode gesehen. Die hatten zum Teil das Format von guten Dorschen... da schmatzen sie genüsslich Seetang von der Oberfläche. Hörte sich an wie fette Karpfen die Schwimmbrot einsaugen. Alle Sichtungen in den Hafenbecken zwischen den Booten und an den Stegen. Leider ist es mit dem Angeln innerhalb der Becken natürlich sonne Sache...

Grüße aus HH


----------



## kasimir (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

supie is gut zu wissen das die unterwasserrasenmäher da sind ich hab in 4 wochen urlaub 
da geht bestimmt was


----------



## Orkneydriver (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Hab mal ne Fragen bin der 2. und 3. Ferien Woche in Dame.
Gibt es dort noch Hornhechte und Meeräschen??
Habe bis jetzt noch nie auf diese Fische geangelt.
Ich wäre sehr dankbar über benachrichtigung.#
Ist jemand von euch auch dort???????


----------



## Reverend Mefo (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*



mariophh schrieb:


> Nabend an alle,
> 
> Die größten Schwärme und dicksten Fische habe ich dann in Großenbrode gesehen. Die hatten zum Teil das Format von guten Dorschen...
> 
> Grüße aus HH




Jo. In Laboe dacht ich erst, da hat sich ein kapitaler Schuppenkarpfen im Salzgehalt geirrt. aber als der sich auf die Seite drehte konnte man die Dicklippe erkennen. Ich wusste gar nicht dass die soo groß werden koennen...Kieler Bucht = Killeräschen


----------



## Svenno 02 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Jo. In Laboe dacht ich erst, da hat sich ein kapitaler Schuppenkarpfen im Salzgehalt geirrt. aber als der sich auf die Seite drehte konnte man die Dicklippe erkennen. Ich wusste gar nicht dass die soo groß werden koennen...Kieler Bucht = Killeräschen


 
Das ist nicht nur in der Kieler Bucht so, auch in der Lübecker bucht habe ich auch schon Meeräschen gesehen die größten hatten schon nen knappen Meter#6
Aber kein Wunder, wenn sie fast keiner beangelt!|supergri

LG Svenno


----------



## macmarco (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Aber kein Wunder, wenn sie fast keiner beangelt!|supergri



Naaaajaaa, wenn sie sich mal leichter fangen lassen würden |rolleyes:q


----------



## mullet64 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Bei uns wird der Wind heute nachmittag etwas günstiger, momentan soll West4 sein und das verbessert sich dann auf SW3 (mit einer geringenren Wellenhöhe). Also steigen die Chancen, einen Schwarm zu finden. Und das ist dann ja bekanntlich die halbe Miete. Aber erst mal keine Vorfreude aufkommen lassen, vielleicht hat der Wetterbericht ja wieder gelogen und die Fahrt war umsonst...
Mullet


----------



## kasimir (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Huhu
Komm gerade vonner insel (Fehmarn) war samstag und sonntag los hab aller dings nur samstag welche gefunden standen aber leider sehr weit draussen so das man kaum rankam lediglich einen zufalls anfasser auffer fliege sonst nix


----------



## Christian D (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Gestern morgen in der FleFö ne 62er bekommen. Habe aber auch nur 2 "schwärme" und ein paar einzelzügler entdecken können. Bei Schwarm Nr.1 (10-15 Fische) zu unsanft präsentiert und weg waren sie.....bei dem trupp nr.2 lief es besser.


----------



## macmarco (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Dann erstmal Petri zum Fisch #6
Hast du zufällig auch noch nen Bildchen davon?:l(Muss doch noch ins schwärmen kommen :q)


----------



## Svenno 02 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri, dann kann es ja los gehen


----------



## macmarco (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Schon was neues in Sicht????? War jemand mal wieder los???


----------



## Christian D (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

War heute wieder los. Nix an Meeräschen gesehen. Insgesamt 7 Stellen angefahren.....Nada....nix.
Gleich gehts erstmal wieder ins Wasser bis morgen früh. vielleicht haut es ja mit den MeFos hin.


----------



## Hornpieper (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Hallo. 
Hier noch zwei Bilder von letzter Woche.Eine 67er und eine 58er. Nicht besonders schön, aber vieleicht eine kleine Motivationshilfe.

TL Björn


----------



## magnus12 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Glückwunsch!

Sei mir nicht böse, aber der 2. Fisch sieht nicht so aus, als ob er am Watgürtel im Wasser gebaumelt hat. 

Fischt Du mit Fliege oder Naturköder?

Wollte es mal mit der Matchrute am NOK versuchen, wäre für Tipps dankbar

Gruß

Frank


----------



## AndreasG (5. August 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*



magnus12 schrieb:


> Sei mir nicht böse, aber der 2. Fisch sieht nicht so aus, als ob er am Watgürtel im Wasser gebaumelt hat.



Wirkt ein wenig angetrocknet die Gute.


----------



## Hornpieper (5. August 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Wirkt ein wenig angetrocknet die Gute.



Ihr habt ja recht. Fotos sind, wie ich schon schrieb, nicht besonders schön. Ich hatte keine Kamera mit am Wasser und bei der Hitze der letzten Woche verlieren die Fische nun mal recht schnell ihr Anlitz.
Werde mich bemühen demnächst "frische Fotos" zu liefern.

Björn

PS: Frank. Du hast eine PN


----------



## magnus12 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Jepp, danke!

Ich dachte jedoch mehr an reguläres Stippen mit Grundfutter in 2-4m Tiefe ohne direkten Sichtkontakt. 

Nehm ich die Tage mal in Angriff und werde berichten. 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## kasimir (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Moin 
Bin wieder aussm Urlaub da und konnt auch was verhaften 
70cm 4.5kg Unterwasserrasenmäher


----------



## Svenno 02 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*



kasimir schrieb:


> Moin
> Bin wieder aussm Urlaub da und konnt auch was verhaften
> 70cm 4.5kg Unterwasserrasenmäher


 
Cool wo warst du?#h


----------



## totte (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Habe heute beim Joggen an der Kieler Förde auf Höhe der Tirpitzmole einen kleinen Schwarm Meeräschen sichten können. 5 Fische zwischen ca. 50 bis 60 cm. Wären von der Kaimauer locker mit der Fliegenrute zu erreichen gewesen.
Petri


----------



## kasimir (12. August 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Cool wo warst du?#h


War auf Fehmarn wie immer  leider ohne auto (stand mit motorschaden in oldenburg auf der hinfahrt passiert ) musste also middn fahrrad los aber passte schon #6


----------



## mullet64 (13. August 2008)

*Sichtung!*

Hi,
dank eines Tipps von Rosi habe ich es gestern mal an einem Strand versucht, an dem ich schon mehrere Jahre nicht mehr gewesen war. Kurz bevor ich enttäuscht wieder wegfahren wollte (wegen mangelnder Fischpräsenz), hat sich dann doch eine Silberflanke gezeigt. Damit konnte dann endlich mal das Angeln beginnen. Lief auch ganz gut an dem Abend. Die Mullen waren willig und die Größe war super. Konnte insgesamt 3 Stück zum Landgang überreden: 64,5cm, 72cm (persönl. Bestleistung) und zum Schluß noch eine von 67cm. Alle auf Brot, und die beiden Letzten nach richtig gutem langen Drill mit extrem weiten Fluchten.
Hat Spaß gemacht.
Anbei noch 2 Bilder.

Gruß
Mullet


----------



## xfishbonex (13. August 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

alter schwede petri heil dazu #6 3 stück #r#r
lg andre


----------



## maesox (13. August 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

*Interessanter Thread und gewaltige Meeräschen!! Petri an dieser Stelle!!!*

Wenn ich eure Bilder sehe erinnere ich mich noch besser an meinen ersten Fang als Kind am Meer. Das war auch eine Meeräsche mit knappen 60cm....aber in Spanien.

*Viele Grüße und macht weiter so!!!#6*

Matze


----------



## Hornpieper (13. August 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Hallo Mullet.
Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den tollen Fischen.
Auf den Fotos sieht es nach einer ordentlichen Brandung aus. Mich würde interessieren, wie du das Brot angeboten hast, ohne dass es auf den Strand gespült wurde.

Gruß Björn


----------



## Ute (13. August 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Und?
Was machen die Meeräschen nu?^^


----------



## mullet64 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Hi Björn,
das mit der Brandung auf dem Foto täuscht, das ist nur die erste Welle vorne an, die sich überschlägt. Ansonsten war es recht ruhig; sonst geht das auch kaum mit dem Angeln. Das Abdriften des Brotes ist natürlich immer ein Problem, an dem Tag ging es aber mehr Richtung Osten, zu einer anderen Stelle, an der die Mullen auch waren. So sind sie dann immer wieder angelockt worden. Meistens waren sie aber schneller als die Strömung und haben das Brot immer  gleich an Ort und Stelle weggeschlürft ...
Gruß
Mullet


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. August 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Wir haben am Donerstag in mitten von einem riesen Schwarm geangelt. Grauenhaft. Vor einem Fische, hinter einem, neben einem und ab und zu ein Blick nach oben oder unten ob da auch welche sind. Zwei Stunden purer Frust der einen fast wahnsinnig gemacht hat. Nicht ein Zupfer auf die allerfeinsten grünen Algenfliegen. Schnell oder langsam geführt , absinken lassen, trocken gewedelt und als Dryfly gefischt. Nix.

Ich habe dann die Stelle gewechselt und habe mich an einen kleinen Trupp nach Rambomanier angeschlichen. Zwei kurze Würfe und rumsdiedums. Es folgte ein fulminanter Drill bei dem ich dem Fisch einige Schritte hinterher mußte. Die Meeräsche machte ein bemerkenswertes Finish, zeigte aber dann doch weiß und ließ sich stranden.

Coole Sache, die mich richtig schweißnass gemacht hat und das lag nicht an der Watbekleidung....

Uli


----------



## xfishbonex (17. August 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

petri heil einfach nur geil #6 kann ich mir vorstellen das die ab gehen wie schmitz katze :q lg andre


----------



## goeddoek (17. August 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Oha - Uli hat wieder zugeschlagen 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und dickes Petri Heil :m


----------



## Rosi (17. August 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Petri Heil zu euch Beiden, solche Fangfotos seh ich mir gerne an. Es sieht so aus, als ob das Mythos Meeräsche nicht mehr wie die Alpen erscheint, sondern nur noch wie der Brocken. (Um in Europa zu bleiben)


----------



## Ute (19. August 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Wahnsinn.
Ein dickes Petri Heil. ^^


----------



## macmarco (19. August 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Schöne Fische...Petri auch von mir #6

Ich muss auch wieder los, wo ich das all so sehe hier


----------



## Carphunter085 (22. August 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

HAllo alle zusammen,

ich hab bis jetzt nur in Spanien(das letzte mal in 2007) auf Merräschen geangelt. (aufgrund dessen, dass wir nicht am Meer wohen)
Aber auch auf Ibiza kann man wirklich super auf die gestreiften Kämpfer angeln.
Hab ganz einfach mit Pose und Brot geangelt und schon gings los: Schwarm gesichtet, angeworfen, BISS und ein furioser Drill begann...
Landung erfolgte über eine Leiter, die glücklicherweise neben meinem Angelplatz an der Hafenmauer war.
wirklich schöne Fische!
Dann geschah es|bigeyes: eine große Merräsche hatte meinen Köder genommen und nach dem Anhieb begann ein sagenhafter Drill, kein Vergleich zu einem Hecht an der Barschrute... Als ich den Fisch das erste mal an der Oberfläche sah, schätze ich ihn auf gut 60-65 cm und fast genau in diesem Moment riss mir die angeblich so gute 0,14er Fireline Crystal....

Nach diesem Erlebniss werde ich es dieses Jahr nätürlich wieder probieren und hab für alle, die es auch versuchen wollen, ein paar Tipps zusammengefasst:

-Egal ob man auf Spanien, an der Ostseeküste oder sonstwo auf diese Fische angelt, bitte immer eine Schnur von mindestens 4 kilo Tragkraft nehmen, eher mehr, denn diese Fische sind derart gute Kämpfer, dass man mit 2 Kilo monoschnüren keine Chance hat, sogar bei kleineren Exemplaren.

-Montage (die sehr unauffällig sein sollte) am besten dort plazieren, wo man Fische sieht, also überwerfen und laaaaangsam ranziehen.

-Köderwahl: Brot,Garnelen, sogar kleine Gummi´s brachten bei mir Erfolg...

-Sobald man den Biss hat, kurz abwarten und dann kräftig anschlagen, da die Meeräschen ein sehr hartes Maul haben.

Nach meinem Angelschein oder sonstiger Karte hat mich übrigens kein Mensch gefragt, aber viele Schaulustige haben sich um mich versammelt, sieht man ja auf den Bildern...


So das wär alles was ich zum Thema Meeräschenangeln weis, hoffe ich konnt euch n bisschen helfen...


Zu den 2 Bilderchen: auf dem ersten sieht man die größte Meeräsche (38cm) die ich landen konnte(ich weis, kein Riese, aber ein toller Drill!!!)
auf dem zweiten bild sieht man mich, nach dem Abriss der 60er Meeräsche ( mein verraffter gesichtausdruck ist nach dem Drill zu erklären).|supergri

Gruß Carphunter085


----------



## kasimir (22. August 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Erstma petri an alle fänge super das das thema so ankommt (hätte nicht gedacht das doch soviele losziehen)  
@sundvogel:nur ma so wo haste dich denn rumgetrieben ????


----------



## batron (22. August 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Schmecken die gut ?? 
Kann man die mit irgendeinem anderen Fisch vergleichen ??
Wie weit östlich kommen die in der Ostsee??

mfg
tilo


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. August 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Die schmecken gut - nachdem man sie einmal richtig hat durchfrieren lassen. So bekommt man den leicht modrigen Geschmack weg.
Ich habe die Äschen bislang bis Warnemünde im Sommer gesehen, bin abert eigentlich sicher, dass sie noch weiter wandern.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. August 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*



batron schrieb:


> Schmecken die gut ??


 
Sie haben ein recht festes faseriges Fleisch und ich finde sie etwas fad. Meeräsche gehört geschmacklich sicher nicht zu meinen Favoriten.

Uli


----------



## macmarco (24. August 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

War heute mit meiner Family in Travemünde unterwegs...
Haben höhe des Yachtclubs so ca. 14 bis 16 Äschen schwimmen sehen... Höhe der Mohle schwammen ca. 8 bis 9 Äschen....

Werde wahrscheinlich morgen dort mal vorbei schauen mit der Fliege 

Gruß
Marco   |wavey:


----------



## mullet64 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

War heute mal an der Unterwarnow spazieren. Habe dann auch eine Stelle mit Fisch gefunden (und den Spaziergang beendet).
Also, dort eine MÄ zu fangen, ist bedeutend schwieriger als an der offenen Ostseeküste. Das Wasser ist sehr flach und klar und jede Bewegung am Ufer wird mit einer Flucht quittiert. Da lernt man dann wieder, sich wie ein Indianer zu bewegen (bzw. eher stillzuhalten). Das tut den alten Knochen gar nicht gut.
Eine der Mullen war dann aber nicht vorsichtig genug ;-)
Insgesamt muss man wohl aber noch ein bisschen tüfteln, bis man dort regelmäßig fängt. Zum Flugangeln wären die Bedingungen sicher ideal gewesen ...
Gruß
Mullet


----------



## macmarco (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Ist jemand zufällig am Samstag unterwegs auf Äsche?#h


----------



## takezo (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Kann mir mal jemand was zu Ködern sagen? Also mit Brot u Garnelenstückchen an feinem Gerät hab ich bei uns in der Nordsee schon versucht und entnervt aufgegeben.....:c


----------



## Malte (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*



takezo schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand was zu Ködern sagen? Also mit Brot u Garnelenstückchen an feinem Gerät hab ich bei uns in der Nordsee schon versucht und entnervt aufgegeben.....:c


Aufgeben darf man nicht, dann hat man schon verloren.
Und wenn sie wollen, dann wollen sie nicht.


----------



## macmarco (28. August 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Richtig gesagt... Ich habe auch schon Nervenkriege hinter mir 
Aber irgendwann klappt es und dann machst um so mehr spaß :l


----------



## macmarco (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Nun war ich gestern und heute auf Äschen unterwegs und das Fazit:

Null, nichts, narda!!!

Haber gestern 2 und heute 1 im Drill verloren #q
Die heute war bereits vor dem Kescher und sie musste ja noch eine Flucht machen und die ging schööön um den Pfeiler herum und ab war sie dann!!|rolleyes

Naja, die Woche ist noch lang und die ein oder andere bekomm ich bestimmt noch:m

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Malte (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Typisch, da kauft man sich ne Meeräschenflitze und sie sind weg. 
Keine einzige hab ich am Wochenende gesehn. |kopfkrat


----------



## mullet64 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Ich habe am Sonntag wieder ein paar MÄ gesehen. Jetzt waren sie plötzlich wieder an einem anderen Strand aufgetaucht. Es war ein Trupp von ca. 10 sehr großen Tieren (70+).
Leider war aufgrund Wellengang und Seitenwind das Angeln mit leichter Montage und Brotwürfeln kaum möglich. Habe dann mit Maden probiert (ohne Erfolg) und Tauwurm. Auf den biss dann eine beim 3. Durchtrieb. Sie flitzte 10m los und dann kam mir die Montage entgegen. Da hatte der Haken wohl nicht ordentlich gesessen. Ich habs dann noch weiter probiert, aber die Bedingungen waren echt hart an der Kante. Bisserkennung und vor allem Reaktion darauf waren kaum möglich.
Gruß
Mullet


----------



## macmarco (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Soooo Männer´s, nun habe ich es doch mal geschafft..

Eine schöööne Äsche von 79 cm und 10 Pfund |supergri:m

Nach einem 12 minütigem Drill an der Fliegenrute (in Travemünde) und einem netten Applaus von 50 Zuschauern lag sie dann endlich vor mir. Es war ein netter Nervenkrieg, zwischen den Stegen hin und zuück und um die Poller herum, aber ich habe es ja letzendlich geschafft *freu, freu, feu* #h


----------



## xfishbonex (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

fettes teil peri heil #6lg andre


----------



## goeddoek (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

pffffff - brauner Absteiger, mit Weißbrot angefüttert  |supergri |supergri



Im Ernst - digges Petri Heil, mein Bester und herzlichen Glückwunsch :m


----------



## nemles (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Wow, dickes Petri, MagicMacMarco. Feines Teilchen #6#6#6


----------



## Malte (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Das ist nen Brocken! Petri #6


----------



## Hornpieper (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

HAMMER!
Ein fettes Petri auch von mir.
Die 79cm toppen wir die Tage nochmal

CU Björn


----------



## macmarco (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Richtiiiiiiiiiiiiig Björn...:m
Werde dann mein Bestes geben  :g


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Hi Marco,

auch von mir ein fettes "Petri Heil" zu dem Fisch !!!#6

Gruß Stephan

P.S.: ... vom Bellyboot ? :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*



macmarco schrieb:


> Soooo Männer´s, nun habe ich es doch mal geschafft..
> 
> Eine schöööne Äsche von 79 cm und 10 Pfund |supergri:m


 

Megageil!!! Dickes Petri, ich kann mir in etwa vorstellen, was in dir vorging. An der Fliegenflitze ist das der Hammer schlechthin.

Petri,

Uli


----------



## Svenno 02 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

@ all

War jemand schon am Niendorfer Hafen und hat dort Meeräschen gesichtet, ich wollte das dieses Wochenende mal probieren, da ich bei der Kielbootregatta mithelfen muss.

Wäre nett, wenn ich vor dem Wochenende noch Antworten bekomme!

LG Svenno


----------



## BMW (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Ich war diesen Sommer schon öfter da und habe dort nie eine Meeräsche gesehen.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Hi Svenno,

ich war in letzter Zeit einige Male in Niendorf zum spähen da - Multen hab ich auch keine gesehen.

Gruß Stephan#h


----------



## macmarco (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

@Stephan:  Neeeee leider nicht, denn das wäre dann wohl nicht mehr zu toppen gewesen :q

Gruß
Marco  #h


----------



## Svenno 02 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*



Stephan schrieb:


> Hi Svenno,
> 
> ich war in letzter Zeit einige Male in Niendorf zum spähen da - Multen hab ich auch keine gesehen.
> 
> Gruß Stephan#h


 

Schade, na ja vll lässt sich was fangen, ich fütter mal!#6

Sonst bleiben mir nur noch die Hafenbarsche!|rolleyes


----------



## AlBundy (3. September 2008)

*AW: Meeräschen Fänge (sichtungen)*

Schön gemacht Marco! Petri!

Habe nachdem wir los sind auf dem Weg zum Auto noch 34 Fische ausmachen können. Alle sehr stattlich und *ein *richtiger Brocken dabei! ...muss der sein, den du in den Händen hälst?! #6

Ach ja, ...DANKE auch dafür, das du WIE BESPROCHEN :g Bescheid gesagt hast, wenn du das nächste Mal los willst! ...:m

Beim nächsten Mal! ...oder war das auch schon?


----------

